# carp lakes in akron?



## [email protected]#$carp

any lake around akron with carp? havent hooked any catfishing lately.Tgey are fun to hook into.


----------



## live2fish2live

North resevoir is suposed to be top notch carp fishin, some real monsters in there to. usaully in the evenings you'll see alot of the older carp guys sittin at the portage lakes drive spot on the left hand side by the cement pier, also usually see them over at the state mill rd spot. but if your looking to put your skills to the test try over at the portage lakes dr spot and fish the "moat" that surrounds the district 3 island. lots of weeds but there are plenty of carp in there. I saw one break my buddys ugly stick a few years back, granted the weeds might of had something to do with that lol good luck and hope this helps


----------



## [email protected]#$carp

Thanks for the info been wanting go fishing with my nephew for a while for something huge and fighting. Ill check out the north resivore.


----------



## rather b golfing

..................................


----------



## esker3

I dont know about lakes but Ive done pretty good on the tuscawaras in massillon and the lock 4 park in the canal fulton area on the o&e towpath. I even caught a mirror carp in the cuyahoga river around the boardwalk area. All over 10lbs. I love carp fishing.


----------



## dlcevo1

Do any of you guys know where I can find small (juvenile) carp? I'm not from the area but use carp in my research at UA. Due to tank limitations, we can only keep smaller (under 8") carp. Thanks.


----------

